# What's Sean O'Pry's bizygomatic width?



## ArabIncel (Apr 11, 2020)

Can someone measure it off of these pictures below? I'd imagine it's at least 15 cm (considering the average is ~14 cm). Probably closer to 15.5 cm though.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 11, 2020)

All I see is cuck mid face. Pass


----------



## Hector (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> All I see is cuck mid face. Pass


Cuck comment


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 11, 2020)

Hector said:


> Cuck comment


He's not even close to perfection. Hop off his dick


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 11, 2020)

He looks cartoonish. I don't get all the hype, his eyes are way too perfect.

https://looksmax.org/threads/when-i-realize-sean-opry-has-no-irl-appeal.120302/


----------



## needsolution (Apr 11, 2020)

14.8cm around


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> He's not even close to perfection. Hop off his dick


mogs u to death, "cuck midface" is that how you cope, horseface?


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 11, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> mogs u to death, "cuck midface" is that how you cope, horseface?


He mogs shit. I'm one head taller than him with actually developed middle third and angularities. O pry is just eye area. Kys clueless faggot


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 11, 2020)

needsolution said:


> 14.8cm around


Are you sure? He has a longer nose and similar es ratio to me and yet his midface ratio mogs me to death meaning he IPD mogs meaning he must have a much wider face


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> He's not even close to perfection. Hop off his dick


You're a fucking idiot. Do tell me his flaws


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 11, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> He looks cartoonish. I don't get all the hype, his eyes are way too perfect.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/when-i-realize-sean-opry-has-no-irl-appeal.120302/


Nah you can just look at the comments in the videos about him 
Suicide inducing


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> He mogs shit. I'm one head taller than him with actually developed middle third and angularities. O pry is just eye area. Kys clueless faggot







you probably look like shit lol, post pics or stfu nigger


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> He mogs shit. I'm one head taller than him with actually developed middle third and angularities. O pry is just eye area. Kys clueless faggot



What do you mean he's just eye area? His lower third is great. His bigonial width is perfect relative to his bizygomatic width. His chin is robust and tall. It's square and wide too. Overall a GREAT lower third.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 11, 2020)

Opry is seriously overrated 

Meeks mogs hard


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 11, 2020)

This is him with ideal bizygomatic


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> What do you mean he's just eye area? His lower third is great. His bigonial width is perfect relative to his bizygomatic width. His chin is robust and tall. It's square and wide too. Overall a GREAT lower third.


not to mention his one in a million cheekbones and perfect lips with short philtrum


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> What do you mean he's just eye area? His lower third is great. His bigonial width is perfect relative to his bizygomatic width. His chin is robust and tall. It's square and wide too. Overall a GREAT lower third.


No 

Opry jaw is bad 









Ideal Jaw


The jaw line is one of the most important features a man has, if you want to look good, it is imperative that your jaw is well developed. So what is the ideal jaw line? The jaw line is formed by the mandible: Which can then be split into two parts, the ramus, and the body: Both of these...




looksmax.org


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 11, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> not to mention his one in a million cheekbones and perfect lips with short philtrum


His cheekbones are not the best imo, never seen such high cheekbones, but they lack a ton of protrusion


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 11, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> No
> 
> Opry jaw is bad
> 
> ...



Lol his lower third is nowhere close to being "bad." How is it bad? Look at his chin...
And his bigonial width is perfect. How is it bad?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 11, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> His cheekbones are not the best imo, never seen such high cheekbones, but they lack a ton of protrusion


yeah they dont project all that far but... theyre the most high set out of all models/supermodels


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Lol his lower third is nowhere close to being "bad." How is it bad? Look at his chin...
> And his bigonial width is perfect. How is it bad?


Read the thread he hs roundish jw due to shit ramus 

Imo oprys only good feature are his zygos


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 11, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Read the thread he hs roundish jw due to shit ramus
> 
> Imo oprys only good feature are his zygos


Lips, Philtrum and Eyes Too. Eye Area Is literally Everything Jaw is a Cope.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 11, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Lips, Philtrum and Eyes Too. Eye Area Is literally Everything Jaw is a Cope.


His eye area is aspie 

Roundish lower Eyelids & gay alien hooding


----------



## cardiologist (Apr 11, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 349999
> 
> you probably look like shit lol, post pics or stfu nigger


Unreal eye area


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 11, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> His eye area is aspie
> 
> Roundish lower Eyelids & gay alien hooding


Looks high class and alien like that's why he is the top paid MM


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm in awe at subhumans here thinking they mog o'pry jfl


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 11, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Looks high class and alien like that's why he is the top paid MM


Modeling =/= irl appeal


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 11, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Modeling =/= irl appeal


Chico has Irl Appeal tho. He looks like the typical high school jock albeit being a framecel drops his points.


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 11, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Chico has Irl Appeal tho. He looks like the typical high school jock albeit being a framecel drops his points.


this irl appeal shit is retarded, faggots here really think nick bateman is more masculine in the face than o'pry jfl when o'pry has way more dimorphism (taller wider and squarer chin, stronger browridge, hooded eyes etc)


----------



## godlikesz (Apr 11, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> this irl appeal shit is retarded, faggots here really think nick bateman is more masculine in the face than o'pry jfl when o'pry has way more dimorphism (taller wider and squarer chin, stronger browridge, hooded eyes etc)






opry facial mog him to death , bateman need muh beard to fraud too , opry not even squinting


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 11, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 350040
> opry facial mog him to death , bateman need muh beard to fraud too , opry not even squinting


Indeed, jfl @ thinking that squint and beardfraud rabbit eyed subhuman has more appeal
Also op i'd say his bizygo is 15cm


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 11, 2020)

Dope said:


> You're a fucking idiot. Do tell me his flaws


1st Check his fucking assymetries you blinded cocksucker. also his jaw isn't ideal. His nose is crooked. His facial height is comical. Body frame of a kid. Narrow stupid lips.
_This is the personification of the word ideal copers_







godlikesz said:


> View attachment 350040
> opry facial mog him to death , bateman need muh beard to fraud too , opry not even squinting


How the fuck opry mogs him JFL Bateman's skull is twice opry's size. You fucking idiots don't even know the fundamentals bout mogging. Take the skull size pill first


----------



## needsolution (Apr 11, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Are you sure? He has a longer nose and similar es ratio to me and yet his midface ratio mogs me to death meaning he IPD mogs meaning he must have a much wider face


Yes im pretty sure.
Also i dont know who invented "O'Pry has long nose" cope
his nose is kinda short same with his philtrum, midface lenght is no more than 62mm (nose + philtrum) which means he has 50mm nose which is kinda short
his ipd is 68mm, ES ratio around 0.47-0.47.5 so his bizygomatic doesnt cross 15cm


----------



## godlikesz (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> 1st Check his fucking assymetries you blinded cocksucker. also his jaw isn't ideal. His nose is crooked. His facial height is comical. Body frame of a kid. Narrow stupid lips.
> _This is the personification of the word ideal copers_
> 
> View attachment 350048
> ...


but



cuck smile



vs psycho serial killer badass smile


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> 1st Check his fucking assymetries you blinded cocksucker. also his jaw isn't ideal. His nose is crooked. His facial height is comical. Body frame of a kid. Narrow stupid lips.
> _This is the personification of the word ideal copers_
> 
> View attachment 350048
> ...


jfl at your delusion. Autistic subhuman.


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 11, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yes im pretty sure.
> Also i dont know who invented "O'Pry has long nose" cope
> his nose is kinda short same with his philtrum, midface lenght is no more than 62mm (nose + philtrum) which means he has 50mm nose which is kinda short
> his ipd is 68mm, ES ratio around 0.47-0.47.5 so his bizygomatic doesnt cross 15cm


Idk, his nose looks longish on pictures, but you did the measurements


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 11, 2020)

15.5cm


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 11, 2020)

Fuk said:


> 15.5cm



but his ES ratio is 0.47. if his bizygomatic width was 155 mm then that means his IPD must be 73 mm but no way it's that high.


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 11, 2020)

this thread is giving me an aneurysm 

such autistic black and white thinking

psl autist logic is that if a feature isn't 10/10 perfect in every way it's garbage 

like wtf, there's an in between, you can have a good jaw without it being literally perfect in every way 

and it's completely retarded thinking this guy isn't attractive to women, he is dimorphic as fuck while still being aesthetic 

the retardation of you people is rotting my brain

the guy looks like a wolf and gets paid millions just for existing with his face

cope harder


----------



## mattzdeb (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d say about 2 and a half feet


----------

